# Sticky  2009 Tall tails! Lets hear the stories!



## hunt4P&amp;Y

This is going to stay sticky! Let's hear the stories guys!

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## AdamFisk

So do I have to post a picture in the picture thread, and then tell my story in this thread????

:lol: Couldn't resist.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Yes you do!

But it's you wisky di**, so you will just have stories of you missing!


----------



## huntinND

Got my picture up in the other thread so I will tell the story here. Spent a lot of time glassing in august and found a bachelor group of bucks that were pretty consistant. turned out the first three sits were pretty unproductive. Full moon, high winds and warm temperatures didn't help. Even though there were two bucks in the 140's I had been watching, I decided I would shoot the first buck that grossed close to 125 or better. Most of my september is going to be spent elk hunting and I really enjoy hunting waterfowl so the sooner I shoot one the better. There was something different about tonight, The deer were actually moving. Saw some does and then this guy came in straight down wind. I kept waiting for him to bust me but he never did. I keep my clothes and self as scent free as possible and believe that scent blocker helps a bit, but man he couldn't have been more in line with the direction my scent was traveling. He came out and fed in the soybeans for a few minutes then headed back for cover. Luckily he gave me a 43 yard shot and I made it count. Could see him busting his way through cattails then a crash. The arrow went in a bit forward but angled back right through the vitals. An easy blood trail led me right to him in the cattail jungle. Dragging a buck 300 yds. out by yourself is not to fun but well worth it. I measured him quick and he actually grosses around 135. I am happy with the buck and hope the rest of my fall goes just as good as tonight.


----------



## buckseye

I let a friend who had never bow hunted sit in my best spot. He shot all his arrows up three times until they were all ruined. It was hilarious, all the same reasons for missing we all work our way through. I bumped my leg, the bow hit the tree, I must not have pulled back all the way etc....

Result I have created another bow hunter!! Just to make things better there were several P&Y bucks coming down that trail. He shot at them too!!


----------



## huntingtim08

Well went out last night in one of my spots, but up my ameristep ground blind, sat there for bout half hour, few does started pooring out had one nice doe at 15 yards and a fawn at 10 but decided to pass on the big doe. Than at about a half hour or 45 minutes before dark i look to my left and seen a body walking in the trees going out to the alfalfa. So i put down my camera (was video taping and taking pics of the does) than grabbed my bow and seen a 140 or bigger class buck staring right at me at about 15 yards. The buck than jumped the fence stopped at about 10 yards and bolted back into the trees. If he would have just taken 3 more steps i would have had a clear 10 yard shot at him, but there was a big branch in the way. Gonna go in the same spot this evening and try it again.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well guys I finally connected with the big boy. I start the story off as it went by. Well it was about 3:30pm and my buddy Jeff called me after he got off work and said he will be down in a half hour to come sit in the ground blind with me. So He shows up and we are heading to the blind when we noticed the wind switched on us. It started to come outa the north blowing straight south. This was not good most of the deer come from the south. So we hesitated for a bit and i said screw it lets go out anyways. So 5:00pm rolls around and we have a doe and a small buck moving around already, which is odd, most the time i didnt see deer moving till 6:30-7. Well the doe gets downwind and she stomps and runs away, she busted us. The other buck didnt see her do that so he was still eating away. Finally at about 5:45 the buck comes to within 10 yds of the ground blind, but he was to small for my taken, so i let him eat and enjoy. He moves on finally and there was deer moving around everywhere. Its now about 6:15 and we have another small 4x4 8 yds from the ground blind, my buddy looks to his right and hes like get ready the big boy is coming. So i finally see him coming in and hes slowing making his way. My heart is pounding, he comes and stands next to the fence i needed him to jump over, and stands there for a couple minutes. Finally he jumps it and i pull back the same time. The little buck in front busted us and runs away. Im full draw staring at the monster who is standing straight toward us not giving me a shot, He stands there for 5 mins and finally he turns to jump the fence again giving me a quartering away shot at 25 yards and i let the arrow fly. HIT the spot perfectly and he runs 40 yards straight away from us and jumps the fence and runs into some cattails. We could see blood gushing from him as he was running away so i knew he wouldnt go far. We gave him about 45 mins and then got on the trail. The more we tracked him the more blood seemed to be coming out. He went less then 100 yards and was down. This was my first bow kill ever, and WOW what a monster. Ive been bowhunting for 5 years now, had lots of chances to shoot smaller deer but always wanted to wait for a big mature buck and I finally got him. Pictures are in the picture forum.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

ND that is a monster buck! Awsome job. It is truely rewarding watching bucks walk knowing you could have taken them! I have had two bucks walk in the past two nights.... yes I may regret them as they were both in the 140's but you can't kill a big buck shooting there little brothers!

Congrats man!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

ndoutdoorsman,

Congrats man, that is an awsome buck! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk

Awesome, awesome buck........Congrats! :beer:

Let us know what when you get him scored.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

NDO, thats awesome you got that buck man! Congrats!!! Finally get to see how close I was to the score!!! WTG man!!! What a monster!


----------



## CrabClaw

Way to go Nd!! What day did you stick him?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Thanks guys, yeah im still pretty excited about it. I stuck that hog on tuesday night the 22nd at excately 6:30 pm. I still think i should of missed by how bad i was shaking. You know how they say not to stare at the rack so you dont get buck fever, i couldnt keep my eyes off of it, kinda glued to it.


----------



## 9manfan

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks guys, yeah im still pretty excited about it. I stuck that hog on tuesday night the 22nd at excately 6:30 pm. I still think i should of missed by how bad i was shaking. You know how they say not to stare at the rack so you dont get buck fever, i couldnt keep my eyes off of it, kinda glued to it.


 Your having quite a year, with all the early geese pictures and now this big buck, it will be hard to match this year again, congrats on a fine animal,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I had guessed this buck at 180 inches with 12 inch tines. I named his "12 tall." My cousin has never taken a nice deer with his bow so I brought him down into my area this fall. I left for a goat hunt and got the pleasure of getting a call that he tagged "12 tall" 12 yards walking down the trail. He made an awsome shot on him and he only went about 30 yards! He will have a hard time beating this deer!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

He'll def have a hard time toppin that buck. What a beaut!


----------



## feathersandpoo

Is anybody seeing much for rut activity? Still pretty slow around here, but I think it will be picking up in the next few days.


----------



## bretts

feathersandpoo said:


> Is anybody seeing much for rut activity? Still pretty slow around here, but I think it will be picking up in the next few days.


It's been really slow, I've been out the last 10/14 days and I'm still seeing 120" deer & smaller, the big ones are still really hanging tight well into the night. Things should start to heat up, especially with this good cold front coming tomorrow, we'll see what happens. Wish gun season didn't start next week--


----------



## AdamFisk

bretts said:


> feathersandpoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody seeing much for rut activity? Still pretty slow around here, but I think it will be picking up in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been really slow, I've been out the last 10/14 days and I'm still seeing 120" deer & smaller, the big ones are still really hanging tight well into the night. Things should start to heat up, especially with this good cold front coming tomorrow, we'll see what happens. Wish gun season didn't start next week--
Click to expand...

I'd be thrilled if I was even spotting 120 inchers. Either I'm in denial and my spot is no good, or they are still hanging tight in all the corn around my stands and coming out at dark thirty. I'm going with the latter. I've attempted light calling, agressive calling, nothing is enticing any interest yet. They are talking 8-12" of snow starting tonight through Saturday. I feel horrible for the farmers and obviously wish they could keep on harvesting, but, with all next week off I don't think this snow could come at a better time for a bow hunter. Might as well take advantage of it, nothing a guy can do about it.


----------



## goose killer

I finally connected with a buck with my bow on Monday night. I shot a doe last year but hit her to far back and never found her I tried for three days and it rained and washed all the tracks away. But anyways Monday night got into my stand bout 4 clock and it was a sunny warm day. I sat there and watched the birds and stuff. Then at about 510 I heard the grass russling to the right of me. So I stared over there and didn't see anything then I looked back to my right and I seen a buck coming and he stopped bout 30 yards from me and started eating beans for about 2 minutes then he came walking towards me and I didn't have timed to stand up so I drew back when he got to bout 12 yards and he kept coming and stopped at 7 yards so I focused on the shoulder and shot. I don't use a sight or release. I hit him in the front shoulder and the arrow only went half ways in and hit the lungs and he took off down the belt and I lost him after bout 40 yards. I called my bro and he came out to my stand and we strarted tracking him. There was no blood trail so my bro wa following the tracks and we found half my arrow he broke off and we keep following tracks and there he was. He only went bout 65 yards from my stand. He didn't bleed till were he fell the broken arrow kept the blood from coming out. It was a blast. I will post a pic in the pic thread


----------



## Bowhunter57

Sunday evening was the second time this buck had came into the scrape behind my treestand. He came in fast, started working the scrape and was starting to leave. I barely had time to get into postion, draw my bow and get a shot.

I was doing a balancing act at the end of my safety harness and platform, trying to get the shot. At the release of the arrow, I heard a loud CRACK and I knew it was a shoulder hit. :roll: He bolted off with his tail down and disappeared into the woods.

I gave him 20 minutes and began to get down. It took me another 15 minutes to get my treestand, climbing sticks and other gear together before I could take up the blood trail. I found blood after about 30 yards, my arrow (completely intact) in another 50 yards and lots of bubbly blood for the next 120 yards. The blood trail grew faint as he exited the woods and went into a cut bean field. I followed a spotty blood trail for the next 700 yards. At one point, I had to throw dirt clods at a skunk that was on the same blood trail that I was on.

The blood trail faded into a standing corn field after a 2+ hour tracking job. It was there that I was shinning my flashlight when I spotted a pair of eyes with antlers looking back at me. At that moment he bolted further into the corn...falling, stumbling, etc. Since he was hiding, I figured he was hurting, so I decided to leave him and come back in the morning.

The next morning was Columbus Day (I was off work), so I picked up the blood trail, where I left off. As it turns out, he ran another 170 yards down the corn rows and crashed. This is my largest buck, to date...14 7/8" inside spread and approx. 220 lbs. This buck certainly gave me an education on blood trails.

I was using a Martin Cheetah @ 55# and a Razor Trick broadhead.









Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57

I shot this doe on the last day of October 2009. I was hiding inside a blown down tree, next to a logging trail that I had previously spread a day pack of apples. When she approached my position, I thought she was going to eat every apple that I'd put out. Finally, it looked like she was going to walk past a tree (directly in front of me), so I started to draw and I waited...and waited.

I let the bow down and peeked around the tree. She had walked toward me and was standing about 6 yards on the other side of that tree. I froze and waited, while holding my breath. Then she decided to go back the way she'd came in...from right to left and was offering me an extreme angle away shot.

The arrow hit the leading edge of her left rear leg and exited just ahead of her right front shoulder. The broadhead took out the liver, left lung and heart. I used a Martin Cheetah @ 55# and a Fuse Banshee broadhead. She ran about 80 yards and dropped. 8) I was officially tagged out, for the 2009 season.
















Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

